# curfew



## gohazbury

hey...i have a question for all you catalan speakers out there......
how do you say curfew (toque de queda) en catala?
estic aprenant catala pero no hi ha un bon diccionari online


----------



## fenixpollo

Moved from Spanish-English General Vocabulary.


----------



## Iadam

Jo he trobat: Toc de queda


----------



## Dixie!

Jo sempre he dit _hora d'arribar. _Al meu poble els xiquets que no tenen toc de queda diuen "no tinc hora".


----------



## gohazbury

gracies! he posat toc de queda perque es una situacio formal. 
Si tingués el poder jo imposaria un toc de queda pels adolescents de menys de 16 anys
penseu que esta be?


----------



## ernest_

És correcte, però pensa que "toc de queda" només es fa servir en temps de guerra. En un altre context pot semblar una mica exagerat.


----------



## chics

Cert, en altre context seiria justament com una broma informal. 
_Hora d'arribada_ em sembla bé.


----------



## Lumia

L'expressió _toc de queda_ també es fa servir fora del context bèl·lic, precisament quan un govern (estatal, nacional, local...) imposa una hora a partir de la qual els menors d'una determinada edat no poden anar pel carrer. 

Es va fer servir l'any passat amb els aldarulls a França i també per al decret londinenc de fa uns anys marcant les 9 del vespre com a hora límit perquè els menors de 16 anys estiguessin al carrer (sense que en aquest cas es pugui argumentar una situació equiparable a la guerra):

http://www.noticies.cat/pnoticies/notItem.jsp?item=noticia&idint=103044
http://www.noticies.cat/pnoticies/notItem.jsp?item=noticia&idint=71728


En aquest document de treball de la Generalitat, es parla específicament del toc de queda com a política governamental més o menys habitual i no únicament en situacions bèl·liques: "(...) Al mateix temps, el fet que l'Estat es retiri econòmicament justifica la necessitat d'implantar "polítiques d'ordre públic" més estrictes i fins i tot autoritàries -paradoxalment, amb vista a vigilar una població jove ociosa i immoral
presumptament "fora de control"-. Els exemples d'aquest tipus de polítiques governamentals són molt abundants, i van des de la imposició del *toc de queda* als adolescents i l'adopció de mesures enèrgiques contra la delinqüència juvenil amb càstigs bastant durs fins als intents de prohibir o censurar elements diversos de la cultura juvenil, com determinades lletres de cançons o festes "il·legals". (...)"

http://www20.gencat.cat/docs/Joventut/Documents/Arxiu/aporta13.pdf
​​​


----------



## chics

Ah, clar. Cert. Com en *gohazbury* no posava context jo havia pensat directament en el tracte que fan els nanos quan surten, amb els seus pares. Del tipus:_ heu d'arrivar a casa a les deu com a molt tard._

Espero que la propera vegada ens donarà una mica de contexte ja des del principi. Gràcies.


----------

